
Ask HN: Whats the Best Linux Supported Notebook 2019? - dexcs
I need a new notebook for work. Running ubuntu.
At least 32GB RAM and LTE. Are there any out there that are not designed for gamers, eg. thin and solid like the ThinkPad&#x27;s?
======
helloworldme
The thinkpads are good. Dell has a good lineup of laptops that support ubuntu
right from the factory. XPS line would be my bet and if you want more business
leaning laptops the Latitude series.

------
croo
I would _not_ recommend Thinkpad CX1(gen6). It works but has a number of
problems despite being Ubuntu Certified. Like trackpad and trackpoint not
working / funny, fingerprint scanner, overheating, or closing the laptop lid.
An older Thinkpad may be a better choice.

------
nwrk
As asked for thinkpad;s alternative: HP ZBook
[https://store.hp.com/us/en/mlp/laptops/workstation-352501--
1](https://store.hp.com/us/en/mlp/laptops/workstation-352501--1)

~~~
non-entity
I looked at these, expecting the "alternative operating systems" to be maybe
Ubuntu, but shocked ticsee a FreeDOS offering

~~~
sigjuice
The FreeDOS option is basically the option to not pay for Windows ($229 for
Windows 10 Professional, $197 for Windows 10 Home).

------
ussrlongbow
Purism laptops might also fit the described need
[https://puri.sm/products/librem-13/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-13/)

------
lukaszkups
Entroware (UK) company builds linux-supported laptops / PCs.

------
alg0rith
Any System 76 laptop

~~~
dexcs
Thanks, I didn't know them.

~~~
dexcs
BTW: The first online store for notebooks i see that isn't filled with tons of
javascript and overlays and all the stuff. That alone is a reason to buy one
from them.

